# HDD RMA query



## bcdxer (Oct 9, 2012)

i have sent my Seagate HDD for RMA at Accel frontline at chennai.
After 7 days waiting the status today shows as ''Blocked for Allocation - Escalated Items''.

What it mean?

yesterday I have raised this issue in seagate support.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

Call service center and ask them to tell you the meaning.


----------



## bcdxer (Oct 10, 2012)

they never take phone to answer queries...............


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok. I'll try to answer your question, but don't know if it is right or not.
That status probably means your HDD is queued for replacement.


----------



## bcdxer (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you ...
somebody called from accel frontline and told me the shipment details... 
i will get it soon...


----------

